# Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 3000



## Frettchenfreund (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Technikprofis!

Habe leichte Probleme mit meiner TV Karte. ( Hauppauge WinTV- HVR 3000 )

Hat jemand diese Karte und kann mir weiter Helfen?

Die Probleme sind:

Anwendersoftware
Einstellungen zwischen DVB-S, DVB-T und Analoges Fernsehen


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 3000*

Also ich hätt sie gern - wenn du nicht mit klar kommst kauf ich sie dir fürn Freundschaftspreis ab. 

 da ich sie (noch   ) nicht habe ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 3000*

Hallo Joachim

Da könnem wir mal drüber reden.

Aber bitte nicht heute mehr, weil ich echt gestresst bin.

Heute lief einfach alles schief.

Machen wir morgen über PN 

OK?

Kammst ja ne Nacht drüber schlafen ( NP 109,- € ) und mir ein Angebot machen, was Du bereit bist zu Zahlen.



@ Eugen

Hoffendlich liest Du das auch!
Vielleicht bin ich bald wieder bei Kasse!    1 

.


----------

